# FS: Widebar Tiger (Datnoid Pulcher) VIDEO ADDED



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

A true widebar is a rare sight nowadays...

12" Widebar Tiger (Datnoid Pulcher) $1500

Located in Burnaby. Kenta 604-779-4530


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

was that price right, kenta? RTG for $100? Someone will get a good deal. Free bump...


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent....


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Wide bar Tiger still available


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Widebar Still available.

RTG no longer available


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Widebar still available to a good home.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Video of the Tiger


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still for sale


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a very rare fish. Someone should jump on this!!!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Epic fish. Post her on arowanaclub Kenta? Good chance you could get a buyer out east I think.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice specimen indeed!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I should setup a 33 gallon and put this tiger inside =)


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

stratos said:


> Epic fish. Post her on arowanaclub Kenta? Good chance you could get a buyer out east I think.


Hey Theo,
I would, but I'm not interested in shipping, its too risky!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Remember Russel's fish from three years ago? Shipping 3 jumbo monster ST's - Arowanaclub Canada They all made it okay. With proper checks it is doable. I am sure Mike and I would be more than happy to help out


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump to top


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Sold sold sold


----------

